# Elephant Ears etc



## Ernie (Oct 1, 2010)

Elephant ears, particularly Alocasia, have long been my second plant love. Seems our collection of Aroids and friends has exploded since the move. Most are still young plants. Elephant ears grow way faster than orchids though. In a year or so, they'll be busting out of the ground or pot, as applicable. will try to post some pix of mature plants as time allows. Here is a list of what we have at the moment:

Alocasia boa
Alocasia chaii 'Batu' 
Alocasia cuprea 'Black Shield' 
Alocasia gageana 'California'
Alocasia lauterbachiana 
Alocasia longiloba 
Alocasia longiloba watsoniana 'Monster' 
Alocasia nebula 'Imperialis' 
Alocasia princeps 'Purple Cloak' 
Alocasia reginula 'Black Velvet' 
Alocasia reversa 'Dewey's Reversal' 
Alocasia zebrina 'Reticulata' 

Alocasia 'Aurora' 
Alocasia 'Frydek' 
Alocasia 'Hilo Beauty' 
Alocasia 'Polly' 

Colocasia esculenta ‘Black Magic Mini’ 
Colocasia esculenta ‘Black Ruffles’ 
Colocasia esculenta ‘Chicago Harlequin’
Colocasia esculenta ‘Diamond Head’ 
Colocasia esculenta ‘Midnight’ 
Colocasia esculenta ‘Mojito’ 
Colocasia esculenta ‘Pink China’ 
Colocasia esculenta nancyana ‘Nancy's Revenge’
Colocasia fallax 

Xanthosoma sagittifolium

Venus flytrap 'Akai' Ryu' red dragon
Musa 'Gran Nain' Chiquita banana
Musa 'Truly Tiny' banana


----------



## Shiva (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll bet most of these can grow outside in your new location or you'll need a much bigger gh.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 1, 2010)

Shiva said:


> I'll bet most of these can grow outside in your new location or you'll need a much bigger gh.



Yep, bigger YARD.  The Colocasias should be fine. The Alocasias will get protection with the orchids. Alocasias go dormant at about 60 F. As long as we don't go too far below freezing, anything that dies back should come back from corms in spring. Everything on the list is supposed to be hardy in USDA zone 9, many to zone 7.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2010)

NO photos?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooo yes, pictures please. I love these plants. I grow a few of them seasonally here; it's sometimes hard to get the bulbs to break dormancy though.


----------

